# GO Canada GOLD!



## GaryQ (Jan 5, 2018)

Congratulations to Team Canada as it brings home Gold in the World Junior Hockey Championships!
It was literally a sea of Red in the stands in Buffalo for the final against Sweden.
What a nail biter of a game to watch!


----------



## Mari (Jan 6, 2018)

Very exciting game! Sweden gave Canada a real challenge!! Congratulations to all the top teams!!!


----------

